# Happy 1 Syawal 1431 Hijriah.



## Crazycubemom (Sep 9, 2010)

To All Muslim Cubers, 
me and my family want to wish you a Happy Idul Fitri 1 Syawal 1431 Hijriah.
Minal Aidin wal Faizin, and Let's Celebrate this a great day.


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so happy because ramadhan month is over

swear, I hate fasting.... 

Minal Aidzin wal Faidzin


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 9, 2010)

Selamat Hari Raya!


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 9, 2010)

Eid Mubarak...I still have 4 hours left haha


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> To All Muslim Cubers,
> me and my family want to wish you a Happy Idul Fitri 1 Syawal 1431 Hijriah.
> Minal Aidin wal Faizin, and Let's Celebrate this a great day.


I didn't understand the last half. Happy Eid to you as well. Or as they say here in india, Eid Mubarak.



iRiLLL said:


> I'm so happy because ramadhan month is over
> 
> swear,* I hate fasting.... *
> 
> Minal Aidzin wal Faidzin



Don't fast. Simple. As far as I have read in the book, allah does not intend discomfort for you am I right? If it causes you discomfort, don't do it. If you fast with that attitude, it's pretty much pointless. Prolonged intermediate fasting is pointless, not to mention stupid anyway. You guys, those jain people, some crazy hindus, all of you fast. How, may I ask does this help? 

You have a better, much more productive option. Go feed the poor. You'd not only be doing a good deed, you'd also not be committing self harm. Sorry, i forgot the technical term.

Why exactly do muslims fast again? What is it that you believe in? Is it another form of religious something or does it have some kind of scientific backing?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 10, 2010)

You can't really "not fast" in countries where its illegal not to :s
Selamat Hari Raya Aidilfitri!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 10, 2010)

theace said:


> Why exactly do muslims fast again? What is it that you believe in? Is it another form of religious something or does it have some kind of scientific backing?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that fasting is denying yourself of simple plesures in life, and to understand the sufferings of the poor. That is Muslim fasting.


----------



## theace (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> You can't really "not fast" in countries where its illegal not to :s
> Selamat Hari Raya Aidilfitri!


WTF!? That's crazy man. You could just stay home and eat anyway. Or are there people who keep vigilance? Also, could you please translate the last line?




xXzaKerXx said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > Why exactly do muslims fast again? What is it that you believe in? Is it another form of religious something or does it have some kind of scientific backing?
> ...


you can't really understand their plight till you have to work your ass off and live on the streets without eating. Besides, what's the point in understanding their suffering? Wouldn't you rather do something about it? It's the holy month where you are supposed to do good. What could be better than easing a poor family's suffering?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh its the Malay version of "Eid Mubarak"


----------



## theace (Sep 10, 2010)

oh. Cool.


----------

